# What troll to take



## Pedro_Kantor (Oct 8, 2008)

I need help which troll is best to take out of River, Stone or normal. im stuck help please:biggrin:


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

If you have the points the stone troll is always a fan favorite with scaly skin and magic resistance.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Stone troll if you have to pick. Ive always found the normal troll though to be better. Hes cheaper which means more boyz!!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Normally Just run the regular trolls, as spot said more boyz, but If your set on trolls, my money is on stone, a scaly save and magic res to keep them safe from flaming magic.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

It rather depends actually.
Stone trolls are a complete waste when fighting dwarfs, as great weapons and their shooting renders their scaly skin useless, and magic resistance is not needed. My river trolls did well against miners. (though it were 2 Giants that finished them).
In short, use river trolls in against any combat heavy army (high strength) like dwarfs or chaos. And stone trolls in any other situation.


----------



## Pedro_Kantor (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool thanks for the advice guys now i just need to put your advice into action. thanks again:victory:


----------

